# INFJ here!



## kdm1984 (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi all,

A friend of mine who goes by the name ImbecilicSage here invited me to these forums.

I am a 24-year-old INFJ female from southwestern Missouri (I was born in Minnesota and grew up Tennessee; in spite of living in Minnesota only four years of my life, people insist I have retained the accent). My beloved fiance is INTP, and my dear parents are INTJ (mom) and ENFJ (dad).

Interests of mine include daydreaming, words, music, sports, and video games.


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings kdm1984 and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum kdm1984. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## Charlie (Jun 7, 2009)

Hey sweetheart! Welcome! So glad to have another NF here! I look forward to learning from your perspective! :laughing::laughing:


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Enjoy your stay.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Greetings kdm1984! Welcome to PersonalityCafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. We hope you have a great time with us. So I'm assuming you have that southern American English accent? :laughing:


----------



## kdm1984 (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks for the welcomes.

What's funny is I thought my accent was neutral until I moved to Missouri in 2001. People in college kept telling me, "You sound like you are from the upper midwest, not from here." They couldn't believe I had lived in Minnesota just over four years, and especially were shocked at the revelation that I lived in Tennessee from 1989-2001.


----------



## Annalise (Jul 8, 2009)

Welcome! I'm Annalise, I'm new too :S We'll get the hang of it


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Glad to have you aboard. Your contributions so far have been pretty compelling. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello and Welcome :happy:


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

W-e-L-c-O-m-E t-O p-E-r-S-o-N-a-L-i-T-y-C-a-F-e


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

Hello, welcome.


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Rushing Wind (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey and welcome to pc. Good to see another NF...........................we pretty much run the joint :crazy:


----------



## kdm1984 (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks for all the welcomes. This looks like a fun and interesting place to exchange ideas.


----------



## Alysaria (Jul 7, 2009)

Welcome -hug- You missed the collective INFJ forum hug, so you get your own ^_^


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.


----------



## kdm1984 (Jul 8, 2009)

Alysaria said:


> Welcome -hug- You missed the collective INFJ forum hug, so you get your own ^_^


I only hug my dear one though :blushed:


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

Welcome 

Glad to have you with us.


----------



## Alysaria (Jul 7, 2009)

kdm1984 said:


> I only hug my dear one though :blushed:


Ah...k... hmm. A friendly handshake then?:laughing:


----------



## kdm1984 (Jul 8, 2009)

That works :happy:


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

Welcome!

Kitten for you:


----------

